# Hanf im Grundfutter



## ulli1958m (19. Januar 2015)

*Moin moin.....zum Wochenstart mal eine Futterfrage:*

Welche Fischarten springen besonders gut auf gequollenen Hanf im Futter an?

1. Rotaugen
2. Karpfen
3. ........
4. ........
5. ........

Wann sollte gerösteter Hanf ins Futter?

Wann sollte gequetschter Hanf ins Futter?

Oder alle drei Sorten ( zu gleichen Teilen?? ) ins Grundfutter?


|wavey:


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

3. Barben
4. Schleien

Gequollener und gequetschter Hanf kommt dann zum Einsatz, wenn man die Fische nicht zu sehr sättigen, will und dadurch eine sog. Feeding Frenzy erzeugen möchte. Der Hintergrund ist, dass die Fische von diesem Hanf Dünnschiss bekommen und sich keinerlei Sättigungsgefühl einstellt. Zudem veranlassen sie die sehr kleinen Partikel verstärkt zu suchen. Entscheidend in bestimmten Situationen beim Barbenfischen.

(gemahlenen) Rösthanf benutze ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich mir ein paar sehr weiche und schnell lösliche Boilies für Kurzansitze auf Karpfen mache.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Auch Brassen sprechen sehr gut auf Hanf im Futter an. Andal hat ja schon die Gründe sehr gut beschrieben. Die Viecher bekommen einfach mehr Hunger und bleiben daher auch bereitwilliger am Platz, voraus gesetzt, du fütterst ständig nach. Und Bleie bekommt man eigentlich nie satt.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*



Andal schrieb:


> (gemahlenen) Rösthanf benutze ich eigentlich nur,...


Grob gemahlen auch schön um Rotaugenfutter mit Partikeln zu versehen & gleichzeitig das Futter aufzulockern.

 Hervorragend geeignet auch um richtig Stress mit Mitbewohnern, besserer Hälfte o.ä. zu kriegen, wenn man Hanf selbst in der heimischen Küche röstet. |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Ich hab mittlerweile immer in jedem Futter gemahlenen Rösthanf. Aus der Tatsache, dass ich das Zeug gerne selber futter #q:m


----------



## Laub10 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Ich finde der gehört dazu egal ob geröstet oder gequetscht


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

5. Brassen
6. Karauchen
7. Döbel

...eigentlich will mir grad kein Friedfisch einfallen der Hanf nicht mögen würde, außer vielleicht Marmor- Silber und Graskarpfen.

Wenn gequollener Hanf ins Futter kommt sollte man es schnell verwenden oder den Hanf immer erst vorm einwerfen zumischen. Das Grundfutter kann nämlich die Flüssigkeit aus dem Hanf saugen woraufhin dieser wieder anfängt zu schwimmen. Eher hinderlich. Deshalb kommt bei mir ins Futter entweder Rösthanfschrot oder zermixerter Quellhanf, die nicht mehr ganzen Körner scheinen nicht so leicht wieder schwimmen zu lernen.

Ganzen gequollenen Hanf füttere ich entweder per Schleuder, Rakete oder Baitdropper.

Und, Hanf ist meiner Erfahrung nach der einzige Partikelköder der nicht gären sollte und frisch viel besser fängt als gereift.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Ist einfach ein guter Zusatz zum Futter.Geruch,
Geschmack,bindet nicht ,lässt das Futter gut aufgehen usw.
Meistens nehme ich frisch gemahlenen Hanf.  
Im Futter habe ich schon genug andere geröstete Leckereien. |supergri
Rösthanf nehme ich nur wenn ich keinen anderen habe.


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Hatte beim Angeln noch gequollenen Hanf übrig und wieder mit nach Hause genommen.
Im Keller vergessen,bis er sich nach 4 Tagen per Geruch gemeldet hat.
2 Tage später mit zum Angeln genommen,mit der Schleuder eingeschossen,etwas Grundfutter dazugeworfen und die Rotaugen haben wie verrückt gebissen.
Habe ich so auch nicht erwartet. #h


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Moin moin....


grubenreiner schrieb:


> Das Grundfutter kann nämlich die Flüssigkeit aus dem Hanf saugen woraufhin dieser wieder anfängt zu schwimmen. Eher hinderlich. Guter Hinweis....hätte ich nicht dran gedacht.....aber logisch
> 
> Baitdropper. oh ja....sollte man viel öfter einsetzen....Anfütterungsköder liegen somit nicht zu weiträumig auf dem Grund verteilt
> 
> Und, Hanf ist meiner Erfahrung nach der einzige Partikelköder der *nicht gären sollte* und frisch viel besser fängt als gereift.


*mhh.....wer hat liegt nun richtig? (siehe unten)*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hatte beim Angeln noch gequollenen Hanf übrig und wieder mit nach Hause genommen.
> Im Keller vergessen,bis er sich nach 4 Tagen per Geruch gemeldet hat.
> 2 Tage später mit zum Angeln genommen,
> 
> ...


ich denke nach 6 Tagen gärt der Hanf in geschlossen Behälter ....vielleicht steht der Fisch ja darauf weil es auch heftig stinkt |uhoh:
...oder offen gelagert kommen die ersten Schimmelsporen und der Hanf ist nicht mehr brauchbar #d

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Wenn du ihn, wie bei allen Partikeln, mit Wasser bedeckt hälst, gärt es zwar, aber der Schimmel kann nix anrichten. Ist ewig lange haltbar auf diese Art.

Wenn Hanf gärt, verliert er meiner Meinung nach den für ihn typischen Geruch (vermutlich auch Geschmack). Dafür ist er zu teuer, weil man den Kick durch Gärung auch mit Weizen hinkriegt (kostet 10% des Hanfpreises).

Ich nutze ihn am liebsten (auf Rotaugen) gekocht und noch unvergoren, mixe dazu aber aus Kostengründen auch 50% Weizen dazu, der Weizen nimmt beim Kochen die Aromen des Hanf auf, der sonst im Wasser flöten gehen würde.
Damit Spot vorfüttern, übrig bleibendes Kochwasser für's Grundfutter.


----------



## Kauli11 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

@ Ulli,

der Hanf war am gären,darum habe ich mich ja auch gewundert,daß die Rotaugen so gut gebissen haben.

Schimmel war nicht darauf,hat aber gut gestunken. #h


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Man wenn der Hanf gärt, dann bildet sich Alkohol als Nebenerzeugnis.  Deine Plötzen wollten sich doch nur berauschen. Und der Fisch der am meisten Frist,ist dann eben am Blauesten.☺


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Hätte ich das vorher gewusst,ich hätte ihn selber gegessen.:q#h


----------



## phirania (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hätte ich das vorher gewusst,ich hätte ihn selber gegessen.:q#h



Guten Hunger...:q


----------



## PierreNoel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hanf im Grundfutter*

Normalerweise koche ich den Hanf zusammen mit dem Weizen.


ABER

es gibt halt tage und sicherlich auch oft an denen man die fische extrem schnell sättigt, das merkt man an der bissfrequenz so ca 30 minuten nach dem füttern.

wenn ich das weiss gehe ich wie folgt vor.

ca 6 Stunden vor dem fischen, eine gestrichene tasse hanf in ne termoskanne, heisses wasser drauf und einfach stehen lassen.

nach 5 stunden den hanf in nen eimer kippen zum abkühlen.

danach den hanf UND das wasser mit grundfutter vermengen, feddisch.

geht eigentlich sehr gut.

Pierre


----------

